# Fortis B-42 Black Chronograph Carbon face Black rubber strap



## Fortis4me (Feb 8, 2011)

Good day to you all,

I have now convinced the other half and have received the "green go light" to make 
my first purchase of a Fortis watch, I have been searching for long, high and low so I found it
in Bahrain!! This is watch that will move me in to the list of honorabal owners!!!!

So i will leave this weekend via flight from Mumbai to Bahrain and make the deal 

Q&A

Anybody out there amongst the chosen few that could share som BOF on it !!!


----------



## formless (Feb 6, 2009)

I have just got one w/o chronograph


----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)

I use to own the MM Carbon, and sadly sold it, that was a mistake, I miss it. Keep it my friend, dont repeat my mistake. Thats a solid watch.


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Very nice!*


----------



## Fortis4me (Feb 8, 2011)

Stonechild said:


> I use to own the MM Carbon, and sadly sold it, that was a mistake, I miss it. Keep it my friend, dont repeat my mistake. Thats a solid watch.


Just to keep you all posted I was to fly to Bahrain to get the watch but as we all know things where getting a bit hairy over there so I have delayed the trip until it calms down!!

still I am convinced this the last watch I will need, I found the day date a bit ....blank!! so thats why I went for the Chrono


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm with you Fortis4me, Bahrain is not a place I would want to visit now. I hope things there settle down and that you can go soon to pick up the watch. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## beast619 (Mar 2, 2011)

I got one here in Taiwan about 2 months ago. With the rubber strap and came with an extra leather strap. I threw on the leather cause the stitching looks more elegant. It's a great watch. The Chrono looks very complete and the carbon dial is sleek. It's a loud watch. You can hear the movement working all the time. Its PVD case is a great finish and robust. I scored mine for $1500 US used and went straight to the Fortis Dealer in Taipei to get it confirmed, it sounded too good to be true, but it checked out. Some people just done realize the value of these watches. Highly recommended. However like most people say the lume can be a bit dim. Both my Citizen Nighthawk and 2100 are way brighter.


----------



## Fortis4me (Feb 8, 2011)

beast619 said:


> I got one here in Taiwan about 2 months ago. With the rubber strap and came with an extra leather strap. I threw on the leather cause the stitching looks more elegant. It's a great watch. The Chrono looks very complete and the carbon dial is sleek. It's a loud watch. You can hear the movement working all the time. Its PVD case is a great finish and robust. I scored mine for $1500 US used and went straight to the Fortis Dealer in Taipei to get it confirmed, it sounded too good to be true, but it checked out. Some people just done realize the value of these watches. Highly recommended. However like most people say the lume can be a bit dim. Both my Citizen Nighthawk and 2100 are way brighter.


Sound like a sweet deal, I have been offerd the watch for 1730 USD brand new so I have sent the deposit, now just waiting for the steam to blow off over there but I sent a friend of mine to check out the shop and it was very legit. he was shown the watch and it is waiting for me to get it.............cant wait!!

Hey Beast!! any chance of some wrist shots just to get the dribble going???


----------



## beast619 (Mar 2, 2011)

this reason i added this one is so you can see the cool reflective blue the face gives off under certain light.

also here's a review from youtube someone posted up.


----------



## Fortis4me (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrats Beast!!! on a realy smooth piece of watch....... and thanks for posting the pictures!! WOW I am so p***** OFF I have to wait for mine, well this is realy a cool time piece.
Leather strap dose the job,... nice! cool pictures now the dribble is realy flowing here 

I will keep you posted I think it will take 2 weeks from now before I can get my hands on mine. 

THANKS BEAST!!


----------



## Fortis4me (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey Beast,
Now that is a cool pice of watch........CONGRATULATIONS WOW I am realy looking forward to getting mine..........the dribble is making a mess here, well done and thanks for some cool pictures.
I will have to wait 2 weeks now before I can get my hands on mine . I was at one piont not sure if it should be the new Chrono marinemaster with chain saw teeth bezzel ( cool watch aswell) but this has confirmed my thoughts.

Thanks again Beasty


----------



## beast619 (Mar 2, 2011)

I know the feeling. I recently discovered the new Marinemaster with the saw tooth bezel. I think later on ill get the SS bracelet version of the Day/Date Marinemaster. Its a sweet look. I'll have to wear one on each arm i guess.


----------



## magadjojo (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi there,
I am considering buying this second hand watch, a fortis b42 black chrono just like yours. I am having some doubts about its authenticity. Fortis is currently closed for holiday until the 16th of August, I sent them an email.
Could you please help? What is throwing me off now is the certificate which read "CERTIFCATE". There is definitely a typo! What do you guys think of it? please help!


----------



## Nine (Mar 17, 2009)

Never heard of any fake Fortis watches, let alone a fake carbon fiber model. The mis-spelled certificate* could just be in a different language. Maybe try to get a picture of the AR coating...

I need to get out of this thread before I end up buying that watch. My B42 GMT is amazing, I really love Fortis, an underappreciated brand on the WUS forums:-s


----------

